# Gwenni in the hospital!!!!!



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi!
This morning when I woke up, I walked into the living room and there was a several sticks of gum chewed! I knew this was not a good thing. I called the emergency pet hospital and they told me to bring her in now! So there she is, she will be monitered for 24 hours. Her glucose has dropped as that is what happens. They will test her liver evey 12 hours. Remember sugarless gum is hazardous to dogs. Even 1 or 2 sticks. My family and I need your prayers!:angel:
Thank You!
Peggy
p.s. Gwenni can do the bang and roll over tricks now!:whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh poor baby - I hope she is ok!! Our prayers are with you guys.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Gwenni!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this! You and Gwenni will be in our prayers.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh poor Gwenni, hope she'll get out of this in no time. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My prayers have been said for Gwenni and you. Hugs...keep us posted.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh no! I hope she is ok. Just last year I had a huge scare with gum and my dogs. I found a pack of gum on the ground, and all 5 of my dogs had access to it. So I had no idea which ones got into it. And of course, it was after midnight and I was leaving for a trip early the next morning. I paniced- but then discovered that the gum they had gotten into didnt have any xorbitol- phew!
Please keep us updated!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Wishing Gwenni get well soon. My Missy loves gum too, if it is around she can find it....I think she has gotten into it 3 or 4 times now, but I have always gotten to her soon enough.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Speedy recovery to Gwenni! I hope this is just a scare and nothing more.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this and you will be in my thoughts and prayers. Well wishes.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

quick healing for Gwenni.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I hope Gwenni is okay! She'll be in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh goodness, how scary! I'm glad you discovered it and got her medical attention right away. I'm sending positive thoughts that Gwenni will recover very quickly.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Peggy, I am so sorry for little Gwenni. I assume the gum had xylitol. I wish they would ban that stuff . . . hugs and prayers for her speedy recovery.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear of Gwenni's troubles. I hope all is going well today for her.

I was totally unaware of this issue. I want to thank you so much for posting this. I am not sure how I missed this important piece of information so I am VERY grateful. We have a lot of sugar free stuff due to diabetes so now I am off to the cupboards to throw stuff away.

Meeka


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope she is ok!! How was she whne you discovered the gum?

Ryan


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hope she is feeling better!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Positive thoughts to you and Gwenni. I hope she's feeling better quickly with no ill effects.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts to Gwenni! Good luck!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Like Meeka ~ I was not aware of this problem. Thanks for posting. I knew a man that gave his dog regular gum a couple of times a day. The dog would chew it like crazy for about 10 minutes then spit it out. Is it just the sugarless gum that is a problem? I'm thankful now that we don't keep gum in the house!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Best wishes for a happy and healthy recovery!

:cheer2:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sending licks and well wishes from Guapo (and us too)!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sending over lots of good vibes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you for all your support and good wishes. It means so much when a doggie parent is going through hard times.I just got off the phone with the hospital and Gwenni is about the same her sugar is not good in that it has dropped but her 1st liver test shows normal. Not out of the woods yet, but she appears to be ok. they will do another test on her liver later. She is on an IV for the next 12 or more hours. You know, one tries to be so careful but accidents do happen so quickly. Again thanks so much for all your love and concern for Gwenni!

Peggy


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Peggy, I'm glad to read that Gwenni may be doing all right! I know you won't know for sure, but it's sure good to hear hopeful news.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Get well soon, Gwenni!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh dear. I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm saying big prayers for you and Gwenni. Please keep us posted.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending good thoughts your way and keep us posted.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm praying for Gwenni and you in this frightening time. I know I keep sugar free gum in the house all the time. I really have to be vigilant, the possibilities are so frightening. I'm so happy for you she's being monitored and so far her liver seems okay.

God bless!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sending prayers and healing vibes your way....sure hope Gwenni is out of the woods soon!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am sorry to read this about Gwenni. I pray for a speedy recovery and that her liver is well.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sending positive thoughts to Gwenni (and you).


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

So she's no worse, which is good! Saying prayers...
I did not know sugarless gum is dangerous, is it only in dogs and not humans I assume, just like chocolate.


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Xylitol is the problem. It's an artiticial sweetener, It causes the blood sugar to drop and can cause liver damage. If you look on the internet you will read horror stories. My nephew who works for a vet for many years and is studying to be a vet says it's not that bad. And he has never seen a dog have liver damage from this. Go figure! But Gwenni and all animals are important to me and I will do what it takes and will still be careful. something is going on with her blood sugar. I know many people who don't realize the issues with sugarless gum. Our ER vet is being careful and all this is new I'm sure. Right now I'm home alone and it feels lonely. No one is following me around the house or tugging on my pant legs for attention or begging for me to throw the ball. I miss her. These little guys are so precious!

Peggy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug::grouphug: *Peggy and Gwenni* :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww. poor thing...{{{{MOMMY}}}}}


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

We will continue to pray and send Gwenni healing thoughts. Good luck!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Peggy:

Just wanted to let you know tons of hugs are coming your way and positive-good thoughts and prayers are being sent to Gwenni.

Hugs to both of you
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Peggy - - thank for the update. Please give us an update as soon as you hear in the morning. I'm so sorry you miss Gwenni at your feet. I think I miss her too for you - - we're all pulling for her.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh Gosh I had no idea gum could be so bad. Sending positive thoughts to you both!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Puppy love...*

Gwenni, get well soon. We send you doggy licks and tail wags,
Riki and Daisy


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Good thoughts going Gwenni's way. Thank you for posting this important information. I too had no idea about he dangers of sugar free gum (as I chew it right now)!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sending lots of well wishes to Gwenni. Get well soon.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am sending positive wishes your way for a speedy recovery for your sweet Gwenni!


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

I also will be praying and wish Gwenni a speedy recovery and some peace of mind for you also!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wishing Gwennie a very speedy recovery. It's a good thing that you caught this. I had no idea that sugarless gum was so potentially toxic. Looking forward to an even better report tomorrow.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Peggy - Hoping to hear good news today about Gwennie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear Gwenni isn't well, hugs and prayers to you both!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Peggy--I am just checking in this morning to see how Gwennie is. I am hoping she made a dramatic change for the better during the night.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ditto, I was checking the thread to hopefully hear some good news. Let us know the status when you get a chance. And I thank you too for enlightening us as to the dangers of sugarless gum. I had no idea. I hate that it was at Gwennie's expense but know we are hoping/praying for an excellent outcome.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I guess it's only 6:10 AM in CA, so I will check back later in hopes of hearing something about Gwenni. We are hopeful that today is a better day


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Checking back also for news. I'm happy her liver seems okay and I'm praying you have her home with you soon.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope you both had a good night and today will be better!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Thinking of you today.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Penny, I'm so sorry to hear about Gwenni but it sounds like she's going to pull through okay. I will be keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just read the post....I hope Gweenie is doing better this morning. Hugs to you both!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Penny, I'm sorry about Gwenni, and I hope she feels better soon. I'm sure you can't wait to get her home. Please keep us posted, and I will have to tell my kids, who chew sugarless gum, about this.
Gina


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Gwenni is home!!!!!!! I picked her up last night around 11 p.m. Liver is normal blood sugar normal but on the lowe side. Again thanks for your prayers. She was so excited to see us, she wanted to fly out of the nurse's arms. I felt so grateful. The Er hospital can be a hard place to wait. they were very busy. Gwenni rested well and slept with me last night. She came into the house , ran around in circles, did potty outside and ate a big bowl of food she usually doesn't like. (I too have a fussy puppy.) Anyway with all that she is supposed to rest. Yea right!!! But now I get to keep her home and have my little shadowaround and take her to work with me. Thanks everybody.

Peggy


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a relief for you! I'm so glad she's home!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

That's great news!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Great news- I am glad she is home!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm glad she's feeling so good after her experience!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Peggy, Glad to know all is well with Gwenni.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Way to go Gwenni! Glad she's home!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Best place to recover! Glad to hear she is on the mend at home


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Glad Gwenni is home and feeling better.
Max and Bess send lots of licks.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeaaaaa ~ I love happy news!!


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Gwenni is Home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I picked her up at 11:00 last night. Her test came out normal but blood sugars still on the low side. So glad to have her home. She jumped into my arms last night. When we got home she ran around the house, immediatly went potty outside and gobbled up her dinner or midnight snack. She never eats that quickly. (Yes I too have a fussy puppy.) The dr said to keep her quiet for 24 hrs. Yea right. Threw all the gum away!!!!!!! Now I have my little shadow back. Now I will rush home again so she's not home alone too long. Now I have her by my side when I work. Thank you so much for your concern and prayers. I felt the support I needed at this time. Havanese Forum is the best!!!!!!! 

thanks Peggy


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

I posted 2 replies. Oh well I thoutht the first one didn't go through when I edited it. Sometimes computers get mixed up!! Ya think?

Peggy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Great news, Peggy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I came on to check on Gwenni and so relieved to hear she is better and home!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Whew...so glad to hear your good news! I'm sure you are very relieved. Give Gwenni extra belly rubs today.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, I missed this thread. I'm so glad she is ok. That is so scary!!!
Carole


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yay (and whew!!) So glad, Peggy, that she is OK. I know that was scary. It's also good news to know that as bad as that gum is, that they can survive it. Again, I wish they would just take that stuff off the market . . . not worth the fright. Thanks for keeping us updated and enjoy the rest of your week.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so glad to hear she is home and feeling better! Great news!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

What a relief! I didn't realize how much this was dancing around in my brain until I got the good news. 

Thanks again for this information and sorry your dear baby had to be the teacher. My in-laws are also very thankful as they are huge consumers of sugar-free items. 

So far everyone I have told about this had not heard about it and...everyone says, "What does it do to us?!!!!!" Makes me wonder....

Meeka


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is wonderful news! Glad to hear that Gwenni is doing well.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great news Peggy!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh peggy - I am so thankful that she is home and with you again!! So glad to hear that she is doing well!! This must have been very hard for you to be away from her like that. Enjoy all those kisses and cuddles today!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Peggy, I am so happy for you and Gwenni. Does she have to go back to get her blood sugar checked again?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Peggy - such good news on Gwenni! Glad she is OK. 

I have heard this before about gum - it is the unique sweetener they use in sugar-free gum - xylitol - that is the culprit for dogs. I don't believe it used in many other products, as it is not necessarily low calorie. Just better for your teeth than sugar. But not so good for the dogs.

Enjoy your shadow.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I am so relieved to hear that Gwenni is fine. Thank goodness you got her to the vet quickly. I'm sure you're so happy to have her home.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

So glad to hear about your happy ending for Gwenni! And I love her name, that's also my sister's name and it's rather unusual.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Peggy, I'm so glad she's home and okay!
Gina


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking in. How is she doing?


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Gwenni seems like her old self. My vet called to check up on her and said no need for further testing. So glad she's home. Thanks for asking. Keep the gum up high not in a pocket. These guys are snoopy and curious!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Glad to here she is doing better! Sophie would get into the kids backpacks looking for gum. I kept yelling at the kids to put it in a place she couldn't get to. At least twice I've caught her chewing it like a pro. I don't think she ever ate it, but would spit it out. It would then get stuck in her beard. I managed to get most of it out with peanut butter but had to snip the rest out.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

gwenni'smommy said:


> Hi!
> This morning when I woke up, I walked into the living room and there was a several sticks of gum chewed!


I read ahead and see she's ok. <whew> What kind of gum was it?
My pom used to chew gum every day and I told the vet about her little habit and he told me it was no problem and since she lived to be just shy of 16 I guess he was right. Then again it was before xylitol came along.
She had all of my clients well trained. They knew if they had gum in their purse she'd go in after it so they'd put a piece unwrapped on top of their purse for her. Her day wasn't complete without a sausage patty for breakfast and a piece of gum through the day.....or several pieces.


----------

